

Chrome extension to disable HN comments (and other sites) - rubymaverick
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/omkfohaepefmigclopnhainmlikebklh

======
faramarz
Why would someone do that? The meat of the discussion is usually in the
comments.

------
Semiapies
Why use this extension for HN? There's a RSS feed for new items.

